# Questions at matching panel



## Danni91 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi all, just wondering what type of questions you had at matching panel and your experience, thank you


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Danni


We were asked:


1) How did you find the process?


2) What have we done to prepare for an adoptive child and how we think we will cope with the changes it will bring to our lives?


3) Finally we had a specific question on our volunteering experience. 


Despite being extremely nervous in advance we had a great day and found it the best and most positive part of the assessment process. Our Panel Chair was lovely and immediately put our minds at rest and told us how impressed he was with our application and made us feel very worthy potential parents.....not something our SW had been very good at during HS!


Just hope i can say we have a similar good experience after matching panel......in 17 days!


Goodluck
Everhopefulmum x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Ours were:

You say your relationship and personalities compliment one another, can you explain?

Why little pink?

What do you think the challenges of parenting will be?

What are you most looking forward to?

Good luck


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

We've been yo matching panel twice and both times we were asked why this child.

At the first panel we were asked to clarify my adoption leave and dh was asked a very obscure question about why his father died.

Second time we were asked what we had done to prepare our child for the arrival of his half sibling.

Both times we felt like they were askng questions for the sake of asking but mp is a lot less stressful than approval.


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

I know it has been said already, I too found matching panel a lot less stressful and nerve wracking than approval panel.
Anyway we were asked
Why this child?
How much leave DH was taking
We only have a one bedroom house but our room is HUGE so we put a stud wall in our bedroom  to make a second bedroom. So they asked if it had been done, and had SW seen it. We had shown our SW a photo of it just minutes before panel thankfully and they were more than happy with that.
lastly we were asked if we had chosen a Guardian for LO.


----------

